# Postal Box Service in Manila for VA Medications?



## Rf9697814 (Jun 25, 2019)

I am a disabled veteran that has lived in Thailand for 18 years. Started going to Manila Clinic recently. Does anyone know if I can use a postal box to receive my RX and pick up about every three months. Or if there are other options available. Thank you, Roger


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Roger, I scanned some of our old threads on this forum, search block off to the right and found that we had talked about this before so here's a link to the best answer I could find on this subject so far https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/287433-mail-service.html#post2658305


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I use myus.com to forward packages, they will also receive US postal mail and send it onward with shipper of your choice.


----------

